# New RCAF Command Badge?



## rotrhed (27 Apr 2017)

Caught a snippet of conversation today just as I was leaving work about an email going around spreading word about a new RCAF command badge. I didn't have time to read or process the entire thing but the email seemed to suggest this badge would be worn on the tunic and SS shirt. Don't know if it was just for non-AF types working for the RCAF or for the whole works of us in light blue.

Anyone have the inside track? Half the base is still waiting for white-thread wings or trade badges from the new initiative 3 years ago and I still only have one set of dress slip ons because supply isn't getting any more in any time soon, so a new command badge is completely believable. 

Is this a bad time to mention that I think the Army's new forage cap is a pretty awesome piece of kit?  [


----------



## McG (27 Apr 2017)

Is the RCAF still wearing the the badge that was worn by Air Command?

If the rumour is true, this is another victory for setting priorities.  We turn back millions of dollars because we do not have the staff power to procure operational kit, but we surplus capacity invest in fashion ... again and again and again ...


----------



## dimsum (27 Apr 2017)

MCG said:
			
		

> Is the RCAF still wearing the the badge that was worn by Air Command?



No.


----------



## dimsum (25 Jul 2017)

bigzoomie said:
			
		

> Caught a snippet of conversation today just as I was leaving work about an email going around spreading word about a new RCAF command badge. I didn't have time to read or process the entire thing but the email seemed to suggest this badge would be worn on the tunic and SS shirt. Don't know if it was just for non-AF types working for the RCAF or for the whole works of us in light blue.



Bit of an update - our unit has been told to get said badges by 01 Sep.  At least in the sqn I work in, it looks like all members are to wear it on DEUs.

Maybe it's just my pea brain, but one would think that light blue types wearing Air Operations cap badges would fall under the RCAF command structure.  The support trades of other elements can wear one, but having everyone wear one seems a little redundant.


----------



## BinRat55 (25 Jul 2017)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Bit of an update - our unit has been told to get said badges by 01 Sep.  At least in the sqn I work in, it looks like all members are to wear it on DEUs.
> 
> Maybe it's just my pea brain, but one would think that light blue types wearing Air Operations cap badges would fall under the RCAF command structure.  The support trades of other elements can wear one, but having everyone wear one seems a little redundant.



Is it the one with the wings off the badge or the bird completely inside the border of the pin?


----------



## Loachman (25 Jul 2017)

There are people who wear light blue and Air Ops cap badges in NDHQ, CJOC, SOFCOM (especially 427 Squadron), MILPERSCOM, and possibly other commands.


----------



## dimsum (25 Jul 2017)

Loachman said:
			
		

> There are people who wear light blue and Air Ops cap badges in NDHQ, CJOC, SOFCOM (especially 427 Squadron), MILPERSCOM, and possibly other commands.



I think you misunderstand me.  People wearing Command badges if they're in a different command than their uniform (e.g SOFCOM etc) makes sense.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Jul 2017)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I think you misunderstand me.  People wearing Command badges if they're in a different command than their uniform (e.g SOFCOM etc) makes sense.



Might be a pendulum issue. Main concern was purple trades wearing RCAF uniforms unable to wear a command badge, so someone designed a command badge for all RCAF pers to wear instead of just authorizing command badges for those in units who would wear them...


----------



## Furniture (25 Jul 2017)

As a blue suit wearing purple type I always wore the applicable command badge when I was in DEU. I have a small collection of the various ones I wore in a drawer at home.

Maybe the RCAF decided they wanted more bling on the DEU, trying to catch up to the RCN and CA.


----------



## rotrhed (25 Jul 2017)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Bit of an update - our unit has been told to get said badges by 01 Sep.  At least in the sqn I work in, it looks like all members are to wear it on DEUs.
> 
> Maybe it's just my pea brain, but one would think that light blue types wearing Air Operations cap badges would fall under the RCAF command structure.  The support trades of other elements can wear one, but having everyone wear one seems a little redundant.



No murmurs in 1 CAD...yet. Can you post a pic when you have in hand? Curious to see what this thing looks like.

Then again, if you've been ordered to get it by 1 Sep, chances are it won't be in the system until mid-next year.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Jul 2017)

I am away from my postal code burning up some YFR this week...anyone check CANAIRGENs ref this?  I suspect it will look like the old MAG badge but modified with the latest command bird look.

Maybe when they are done with this they can get us some aircrew PRTs, flight suits and other stuff that is useful...I haven't even been able to get blue freaking t shirts this year. :


----------



## Lightguns (26 Jul 2017)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I think you misunderstand me.  People wearing Command badges if they're in a different command than their uniform (e.g SOFCOM etc) makes sense.



Isn't SOFCOM getting a different soldier suit from the plebeians?


----------



## dimsum (26 Jul 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I haven't even been able to get blue freaking t shirts this year. :



"But Chief, these are all I have left!"   :nod:


----------



## Loachman (26 Jul 2017)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Isn't SOFCOM getting a different soldier suit from the plebeians?



I am not sure if that will apply to 427 Squadron, though. It may, or it may not.

A tech is a tech is a tech, and could be posted in and out in a few short years, for example. They are not changing trades. A lot of the people stay around for decades, but not all.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Jul 2017)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> "But Chief, these are all I have left!"   :nod:



That's a great idea!!


----------



## rotrhed (23 Aug 2017)

Got a look at the new badge today.  It's essentially the central device of the new RCAF badge with the motto, maple leaves and crown removed, leaving the eagle's wings extending outward from the blue circle on either side.  Similar size and colour as the old Air Command chicken in a basket badge but the wings are outstretched.

Not a peep on the RCAF site nor in the CANFORGEN and CANAIRGEN.  Dist is imminent for pin up on 1 Sep 17.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Aug 2017)

bigzoomie said:
			
		

> Got a look at the new badge today.  It's essentially the central device of the new RCAF badge with the motto, maple leaves and crown removed, leaving the eagle's wings extending outward from the blue circle on either side.  Similar size and colour as the old Air Command chicken in a basket badge but the wings are outstretched.
> 
> Not a peep on the RCAF site nor in the CANFORGEN and CANAIRGEN.  Dist is imminent for pin up on 1 Sep 17.



Info on this was distrib via email where I hang my hat and badges will be distributed by the Sqn Exec (SCWO) once received from Supply.  No ref to a CANFORGEN/AIRGEN.  IAW the email I received, only RCAF DEU folks will were the badge;  is that normal?  I thought any DEU would wear it if they were posted to a RCAF line number.   ???

- The badge will be worn centered on the right breast pocket* of your DEU Tunic; and
- This new badge will only be worn by RCAF personnel wearing the RCAF DEU.

* The tips of the wings protruding on both sides are not likely going to get caught on things like seatbelts, etc.


----------



## Ostrozac (23 Aug 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> - This new badge will only be worn by RCAF personnel wearing the RCAF DEU



That seems a pretty clear violation of CF Dress Regulations. Chapter 3, section 5, chapter 3 even uses the term "all or none policy". It's likely that eventually someone will crack a book and allow the many soldiers and sailors posted to RCAF units to pin on this bit of bling.

That being said, we may be reaching peak Command badge.


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Aug 2017)

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> That seems a pretty clear violation of CF Dress Regulations. Chapter 3, section 5, chapter 3 even uses the term "all or none policy". It's likely that eventually someone will crack a book and allow the many soldiers and sailors posted to RCAF units to pin on this bit of bling.
> 
> That being said, we may be reaching peak Command badge.



 :rofl:

I see what you did there.  Clearly the follow on will be based on electric...little screens that will display the image-de-jour and that can be programmed centrally via SkyNet.  

Regards
G2G


----------



## dimsum (26 Aug 2017)

Pic of it on a DEU (not mine)


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Aug 2017)

How is that going to compete with the army gorgets and red banded forage caps?   More blue DEU bling needed!!!


----------



## Old EO Tech (26 Aug 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> How is that going to compete with the army gorgets and red banded forage caps?   More blue DEU bling needed!!!



Well before we invest in more bling...how about we invest in uniforms that look like uniforms and not business suits with badges...with the exception of the RCN DEU, maybe, that is what we have.

Jon


----------



## dimsum (26 Aug 2017)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> Well before we invest in more bling...how about we invest in uniforms that look like uniforms and not business suits with badges...with the exception of the RCN DEU, maybe, that is what we have.
> 
> Jon



 :rofl:


----------



## Eland2 (26 Aug 2017)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> Well before we invest in more bling...how about we invest in uniforms that look like uniforms and not business suits with badges...with the exception of the RCN DEU, maybe, that is what we have.
> 
> Jon



I'll go one better. Let's focus on getting the RCAF the hardware they need to do their jobs first. Then, if there's money left over that can be used for uniforms and accoutrements, let's design a RCAF uniform that is uniquely Canadian, or at least somewhat based on British-pattern RAF uniforms instead of having the current uniform which, save for lapels, is essentially a copy of a late 1940s-early 1950s USAF pattern?

Why do we always need to ape our American cousins, anyway? Do we do it to show them that we are their allies?


----------



## George Wallace (26 Aug 2017)

Eland2 said:
			
		

> I'll go one better. Let's focus on getting the RCAF the hardware they need to do their jobs first. Then, if there's money left over that can be used for uniforms and accoutrements, let's design a RCAF uniform that is uniquely Canadian, or at least somewhat based on British-pattern RAF uniforms instead of having the current uniform which, save for lapels, is essentially a copy of a late 1940s-early 1950s USAF pattern?
> 
> Why do we always need to ape our American cousins, anyway? Do we do it to show them that we are their allies?



 ???

Really?  The RCAF uniform has always been very similar to the RAF uniform; as have those of the RAAF amd RNZAF.  It lost all that with Unification, but has once again reverted back to its roots.  There is absolutely NO similarity to the USAF uniform; with the exception of perhaps 'Hollywood' versions in films.


----------



## dimsum (26 Aug 2017)

Eland2 said:
			
		

> I'll go one better. Let's focus on getting the RCAF the hardware they need to do their jobs first. Then, if there's money left over that can be used for uniforms and accoutrements, let's design a RCAF uniform that is uniquely Canadian, or at least somewhat based on British-pattern RAF uniforms instead of having the current uniform which, save for lapels, is essentially a copy of a late 1940s-early 1950s USAF pattern?
> 
> Why do we always need to ape our American cousins, anyway? Do we do it to show them that we are their allies?



I'm not sure where you're going with this.  As GW said, the RCAF DEU doesn't look like the American one at all, and even the 1940s/1950s USAF uniform itself looks really similar to the RAF one without a belt and the ranks being on shoulders instead of the sleeves.  As for our current DEU, with the colour changes and such, the only big differences between us and the RAF are the belt (we don't have one) and the bottom pockets - even the wings have (or are shortly) going back to silver instead of gold.  

I'm also not sure where you get that our military has to copy the American one.  We definitely have some commonality because of NORAD, NATO, etc procedures and standards, but it's not like we've become "US military lite" - we're just as, if not more, similar to the Aussies, Brits, and other Commonwealth nations.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (26 Aug 2017)

Especially now that the Elliot's eyes have been restored to the Royal Canadian Navy.  ;D


----------



## dimsum (26 Aug 2017)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Especially now that the Elliot's eyes have been restored to the Royal Canadian Navy.  ;D



<tangent>

Now you just need Officers' 8-button tunics, JRs' Square Rig and the old rank insignia back.  :stirpot: 

Judging from Change of Command pictures, senior officers of both genders wearing high-collar whites is pretty much an "unofficially official" thing now.

</tangent>


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Aug 2017)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> Well before we invest in more bling...how about we invest in uniforms that look like uniforms and not business suits with badges...with the exception of the RCN DEU, maybe, that is what we have.
> 
> Jon



Screw that.  Bring the bling!  We don't need that operational stuff in the RCAF.  Gimme another badge dammit!   ^-^


----------



## Zoomie (28 Aug 2017)

CANAIRGEN 19/17:

SUBJ: RCAF DEU COMMAND BADGE

REF: CAF DRESS INSTRUCTIONS, A-DH-265-000/AG-001

1. THE ROYAL CANADIAN AIR FORCE WILL INTRODUCE THE RCAF DEU COMMAND BADGE (NSN 8455-20-010-3760) TO COINCIDE WITH THE UPCOMING CONSECRATION OF THE RCAF COLOURS 1 SEPTEMBER 2017.

2. THIS ACCOUTREMENT WILL BE WORN BY ALL PERS EMPLOYED UNDER THE RCAF COMMAND IAW THE REF EFFECTIVE 1 SEPTEMBER 2017.

3. SIC ITUR AD ASTRA, SUCH IS THE PATHWAY TO THE STARS.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Aug 2017)

That certainly makes sense.  Glad to see this is the official direction.


----------



## Old EO Tech (28 Aug 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Screw that.  Bring the bling!  We don't need that operational stuff in the RCAF.  Gimme another badge dammit!   ^-^



I'm not even talking about operational uniforms....though I could open of a tangent here to talk about the Army(not to mention the RCAF) wearing CADPAT as work dress :-/

I'm all for a little bling....I mean we are the least "blingy" of any of our allies.  But I just want a DEU uniform that I don't have to be embarrassed about when I visit my Brit and US friends :-/

Jon


----------



## BeyondTheNow (28 Aug 2017)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Pic of it on a DEU (not mine)



It was nice of them to create something with a lovely, very gold eagle when everything else was recently changed to silver. Perhaps it's just the photo, but it doesn't appear to blend well...


----------



## dimsum (28 Aug 2017)

Ditch said:
			
		

> CANAIRGEN 19/17:
> 
> 3. SIC ITUR AD ASTRA, SUCH IS THE PATHWAY TO THE STARS.



Well there you have it - buttons and bows is the pathway to the stars.   >



			
				BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> It was nice of them to create something with a lovely, very gold eagle when everything else was recently changed to silver. Perhaps it's just the photo, but it doesn't appear to blend well...



The capbadge hasn't changed, so the eagle is still gold.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (28 Aug 2017)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> The capbadge hasn't changed, so the eagle is still gold.



Ah yea, good point. Banking on when they'll decide to alter one or the other... >


----------



## Quirky (29 Aug 2017)

Out of all the stupid shit we do, this has to be at the top. I'm so glad our leadership has nothing more to concern themselves with that they can brainstorm these stupid blue hockey pucks to be worn on our bus driver uniforms. Fix PLD? Nah that's too hard. Sort out the boot issue? Screw that, I'm going to the golf course. Introduce a new command badge? Yes we must address this at once!.  :


----------



## rotrhed (29 Aug 2017)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> It was nice of them to create something with a lovely, very gold eagle when everything else was recently changed to silver. Perhaps it's just the photo, but it doesn't appear to blend well...



The birds on the RAF, RAAF and RNZAF badges are all gold so the RCAF having a gold eagle maintains tradition. Our silver (pearl grey?) ranks and wing colours are similar as well. The silver buttons and new command badge are a rough combo (don't know why didn't stick with fake brass buttons).

Here's hoping they leave the RCAF badge and hat badges alone. That said, ON TO THE FORAGE CAPS!!!   ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Aug 2017)

bigzoomie said:
			
		

> The birds on the RAF, RAAF and RNZAF badges are all gold so the RCAF having a gold eagle maintains tradition. Our silver (pearl grey?) ranks and wing colours are similar as well. The silver buttons and new command badge are a rough combo (don't know why didn't stick with fake brass buttons).
> 
> Here's hoping they leave the RCAF badge and hat badges alone. That said, ON TO THE FORAGE CAPS for Officers!!!   ;D



FTFY


----------



## dimsum (30 Aug 2017)

Somewhat related - a friend of mine is supposed to be on the big RCAF Colour Party thing in Toronto in Sept and some of the CAF social media pics have them practicing.  The officers are wearing the old school blue and gold sword belts (not the plastic white ones).  

If we're going full steam ahead (behind?) on this whole tradition thing, I wouldn't be surprised if forage caps are next...although as someone who wore them the last trade, they aren't comfortable.


----------



## McG (30 Aug 2017)

bigzoomie said:
			
		

> The birds on the RAF, RAAF and RNZAF badges are all gold so the RCAF having a gold eagle maintains tradition.


But, Canadian tradition should not be decided by what other Commonwealth nations are doing if Canada never had any such similarity in its own history.  Did the RCAF previously have a device with a gold eagle?  Maybe that is argument to call it "tradition."  Maybe it is not tradition?  Maybe it is just another expenditure of effort in the ongoing tribal rebranding by the CF Sneetches.



			
				Dimsum said:
			
		

> Eland2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Through the many iterations of the CF fashion transformation, there has been a false dichotomy, argued by proponents of the changes, where anything that did not "ape the British" was accused to "ape the US."  If you did not support restoration of long retired British symbols, then clearly you wanted to burry the Canadian military identity under that of the US. The argument is, of course, false.  However, there may have been a reader or two who read the discussions and did not realize where a hyperbole or straw-man was being tossed out to support the false dichotomy.  I do recall a handful of individuals declaring all CF uniforms to be copied American patterns.

I assume Eland was fooled by the myth.  Both he and you espouse my position: if we must tinker with buttons, badges, and other fashion, then I would prefer we look to neither the US nor UK as a template.  All our inspiration should come from within our own borders.


----------



## kev994 (30 Aug 2017)

Lumberjack outfits for everyone!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (30 Aug 2017)

MCG said:
			
		

> . . .  Did the RCAF previously have a device with a gold eagle?  Maybe that is argument to call it "tradition."  Maybe it is not tradition?   . . .



With regard to this particular badge and the "golden chicken", while tradition likely resulted in the selection of that tincture for the animal in the device, the device is essentially the central element of the Royal Canadian Air Force Badge as granted in letters patent from the Canadian Heraldic Authority which is blazoned as "Bleu Celeste an eagle volant affronté the head to the sinister Or" (translation - a golden eagle flying facing front with its head turned to the left on a sky blue field).  The command badges worn on pockets are all the central element of the badges approved for those commands by the heraldic authority.   And yes, the bird on RCAF badges (pre-unification) has always been gold coloured (or brass)


----------



## rotrhed (30 Aug 2017)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Somewhat related - a friend of mine is supposed to be on the big RCAF Colour Party thing in Toronto in Sept and some of the CAF social media pics have them practicing.  The officers are wearing the old school blue and gold sword belts (not the plastic white ones).
> 
> If we're going full steam ahead (behind?) on this whole tradition thing, I wouldn't be surprised if forage caps are next...although as someone who wore them the last trade, they aren't comfortable.



Sounds like they've resurrected part (or all) of the pre-68 RCAF ceremonial dress. Buttons and bows debate aside, the fancy belt and boards (with or without sword) was a simple way of snazzing up the officer uniform for those extra-special moments.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Aug 2017)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Somewhat related - a friend of mine is supposed to be on the big RCAF Colour Party thing in Toronto in Sept and some of the CAF social media pics have them practicing.  The officers are wearing the old school blue and gold sword belts (not the plastic white ones).
> 
> If we're going full steam ahead (behind?) on this whole tradition thing, I wouldn't be surprised if forage caps are next...although as someone who wore them the last trade, they aren't comfortable.



I haven't worn one since '89 and I never want to again.  I'll take the head-wallet any day over that.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Aug 2017)

MCG said:
			
		

> Did the RCAF previously have a device with a gold eagle?  Maybe that is argument to call it "tradition."  Maybe it is not tradition?  Maybe it is just another expenditure of effort in the ongoing tribal rebranding by the CF Sneetches.



I know MAG (Maritime Air Group) wore this in yester-year from *I am not sure when* until my father retired in '81.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (30 Aug 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I know MAG (Maritime Air Group) wore this in yester-year from *I am not sure when* until my father retired in '81.




Chicken in a basket.  Worn as the command badge for Air Command from 1975 until they stopped wearing command badges sometime after we went to DEUs.  I wore it 86-87 when I was posted to CFB Edmonton.  Just as the new RCAF command badge is the central portion of the RCAF badge so was this the central portion of the Air Command badge (originally authorized by letters patent in 1975) which was later registered with the Heraldic Authority as the RCAF badge in 2011.


----------



## Furniture (1 Sep 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I haven't worn one since '89 and I never want to again.  I'll take the head-wallet any day over that.



I hate pointless hats, so the wedge and beret bother me greatly. If the hat isn't warm or provide shade for the eyes get rid of it. Make a new comfortable peak cap, or switch to fancy ball caps, but we need to get rid of stupid pointless hats for the sake of having a stupid hat.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Sep 2017)

WeatherdoG said:
			
		

> switch to fancy ball caps



_NOW_  you're talking!!  I hate this can't wear my sqn ballcap from the car to the breezeway crap.  It's a freakin hat.  

Don't get rid of the wedge, it fits nicely in my left leg pocket, its unique from forage caps and berets.  Personally, I always thought there was a nice difference between (in DEU) the RCN folks with forage caps, the army in beret and the air force with the wedge.

And, zoomies wearing wedges actually goes back to *the beginnings of the RCAF* historically.  My grandfather on Dad's side (who was also Air Force before and after unification) was in the Royal Flying Corps in WWI (survived a crash, too);  his wedge is in the pic attached.


----------



## Rheostatic (13 Aug 2018)

Ditch said:
			
		

> CANAIRGEN 19/17:
> 
> SUBJ: RCAF DEU COMMAND BADGE
> 
> ...


Is this meant to include CIC?


----------



## garb811 (13 Aug 2018)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Is this meant to include CIC?


No, the cadet program is part of the VCDS Gp, so that is the command badge they wear.


----------



## Lumber (13 Aug 2018)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Is this meant to include CIC?



Negative. The Reserves fall under the VCDS branch.

Besides, a concession to the CIC for the fact that no one in the real military would ever actually listen to CIC officers is that they don't have to listen to us either.


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Aug 2018)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Somewhat related - a friend of mine is supposed to be on the big RCAF Colour Party thing in Toronto in Sept and some of the CAF social media pics have them practicing.  The officers are wearing the old school blue and gold sword belts (not the plastic white ones).
> 
> If we're going full steam ahead (behind?) on this whole tradition thing, I wouldn't be surprised if forage caps are next...although as someone who wore them the last trade, they aren't comfortable.



They are if you have a '50 Mission Cap'  

"according to Downie the intended theme in the lyrics was that a junior pilot would work their cap in to look like a fifty mission cap, "so as to appear that you had more experience than you really did."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fifty_Mission_Cap


----------



## dapaterson (13 Aug 2018)

Once we get the RCAF sorted out, next up is Space Force.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Aug 2018)

I thought that was the Cyber trade badge...


----------



## dapaterson (13 Aug 2018)

Nah, that's this one:


----------



## dapaterson (13 Aug 2018)

Well, I stand corrected.

The correct Cyber trade badge:


----------



## AlDazz (15 May 2019)

The RCAF has taken the bate and brought back their command badge. I have no idea why as they already look like the in the Airforce. Congratulations to the RCN for holding out on this one. As per the Army it's just a built in instinct to pin shiny bits on their uniform.  Can't be helped.


----------



## Journeyman (16 May 2019)

AlDazz said:
			
		

> The RCAF has taken the bate and brought back their command badge. I have no idea why as they already look like the in the Airforce. Congratulations to the RCN for holding out on this one. As per the Army it's just a built in instinct to pin shiny bits on their uniform.  Can't be helped.


Eventually the RCAF will master it.   op:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 May 2019)

AlDazz said:
			
		

> The RCAF has taken the bate and brought back their command badge. I have no idea why as they already look like the in the Airforce. Congratulations to the RCN for holding out on this one. As per the Army it's just a built in instinct to pin shiny bits on their uniform.  Can't be helped.



So does anyone in the blue DEU, regardless of their Command badge, cap badge, etc.


----------



## Loachman (16 May 2019)

AlDazz said:
			
		

> The RCAF has taken the bate and brought back their command badge. I have no idea why as they already look like the in the Airforce.



The Command badge denotes which of the various Commands a member belongs, which may or may not coincide with his or her service dress colour.

The current, post-2011, "RCAF" is not a service like its pre-1968 version. It is simply the environmental command previously known as Air Command renamed, nothing more, nothing less.

Merely being issued with a light blue uniform does not make one "RCAF". There are also people wearing navy blue and green who are just as "RCAF", and people wearing light blue who are RCN, CA, SOFCOM, CJOC, or Mil Pers Com etcetera. It is quite possible for people to be issued with an environmental uniform and never serve in its associated environmental command.


----------

